# 72 hour FLASH PROMO, Mainely rat rescue!!!



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

​
We are having an extra flash promo in February to celebrate the extra day we have to love on our fur kids this month! (And also because we are in dire need of freeing up some foster space.) This flash promo is the best one yet and probably ever! Starting 8pm Sunday 2/26/12 through 8pm Wednesday 2/29/12 when you send an email to [email protected] with the words “Leap Year” in the subject line, you can adopt any rat already spayed or neutered for only $10 and all intact rats are free! But, you HAVE to send the email to get the deal now go check out our available rats! [URL="http://www.mainelyratrescue.org/"]www.mainelyratrescue.org


[/URL]I personally have 2 intact female foster girls, 6ish months of age and the PERFECT rats for first time owners, family with children or just someone who wants 2 incredibly sweet very active young ladies http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2//?p=888
Thats the link to them, take a look
 am located in Little Neck, Queens NY! Anyone within the Area od the 5 boroughs or Long island is great, but anyone wiling to travel.Please contact Mainely Rat rescue.​


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

This Promo is over, I hope anyone who was interested contacted MRR!!


----------

